# What's a good m.a. discipline to start? (injured body!)



## L. Daniels (Sep 13, 2019)

Hello!

I am trying to get back into martial arts as a young adult (27yo). I have played Rugby and Water Polo the last few years, both of which I have now stopped as of this year, which along with lots of working out/overuse gave be tendinitis in my lower bicep tendons of both arms. As well I have sprained one of my ankles multiple times although that is not as much of an issue.

I was hoping for insight into ideas on a good martial art to try out that would not lead to much use of those tendons as to not aggravate the long-term/lifetime injury?

Thanks for any ideas and help!


----------



## jobo (Sep 13, 2019)

L. Daniels said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am trying to get back into martial arts as a young adult (27yo). I have played Rugby and Water Polo the last few years, both of which I have now stopped as of this year, which along with lots of working out/overuse gave be tendinitis in my lower bicep tendons of both arms.
> 
> ...


Tkd seems arms light ! but any of the striking arts seem to fit as Bicep are not a big part of any of them


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 13, 2019)

Tendinitis is a life long injury? I'm way older than you. Got it in my shoulder about a month ago and it's 100% better now. (Apart from an a hole elbowing me in the shoulder in sparring which caused a bruise and worried me that I'd reactivated it)


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Sep 13, 2019)

jobo said:


> Tkd seems arms light ! but any of the striking arts seem to fit as Bicep are not a big part of any of them



Dont they use the bicep?   I thought that was part of punching, not a big one.      they are awkward in that they have a inured arm and leg. 

And they focus on kicks usually but there is quite a bit of arm work in it.      The first pattern is literally arm work.   (barring standing and stepping)

I was taught to punch first then kick at a TKD school if i recall, they might commonly do both together but i think the lesson was punching based so that was the focus.


----------



## jobo (Sep 14, 2019)

Rat said:


> Dont they use the bicep?   I thought that was part of punching, not a big one.      they are awkward in that they have a inured arm and leg.
> 
> And they focus on kicks usually but there is quite a bit of arm work in it.      The first pattern is literally arm work.   (barring standing and stepping)
> 
> I was taught to punch first then kick at a TKD school if i recall, they might commonly do both together but i think the lesson was punching based so that was the focus.


well yes and no, not much is what I said, the tricep fire the arm out the bicep does a bit of stabilisation and retracting it. and then most of the retracting is done by the shoulder\ back muscles, they pull the upper arm back, the forearm just follows along

the biceps is a pulling muscle and relestical does very very little in 90% of situations  which is why you need to do isolation exercises if your trying to build it


----------



## Brian King (Sep 14, 2019)

@L. Daniels, Good luck with your search. You didn't say where you are located so I am not sure which arts are located near you. Judging by your past sport preferences you like hard competitive work and training which has resulted in weakness and injury. Whatever martial art you do investigate I would urge you to try to reign in your competitive urges or even better find a way to utilize them without tearing up your body.

In my opinion, some of the things you may want to look for are arts that concentrate on moving from relaxation while working strongly with incorporating breathing. Arts that focus on creativity and adaptability in the movement and moment. Arts that focus on repairing and strengthening the practitioners body (physiologically, psychologically, and spiritually). 

I have a lot of experience with Systema (which is a Russian martial art - Systema Vasiliev. Russian Martial Art is a site that lists different schools world wide) and can recommend it, although there are no competitions so it wont feed that need. There are some Chinese systems and some systems from India that might work for you but I do not have enough experience with those to recommend them. Some grappling schools also train as above but again I do not have experience enough to recommend any. Grappling is a great full body workout that you will appreciate with the right instructor and school. 

Your injuries and perceived limitations can be worked with. It wont be easy and certainly wont be quick, the body takes a long time to heal and reeducate. 

Find a school that appeals to you that is close enough that you will actually go. Check out the instructors to see if their teaching methodologies will work with you. Tell them about your injuries and concerns and really listen to what they say. Watch how the students work together and see if they truly care about each other or 
are they wrapped up in their own world. You will be looking for a brotherhood/family feel as you will need to replace the strong relationships your sports teams used to fill.

Good luck with your search and your physical rehabilitation.  Let us know how it goes.

Warmest Regards
Brian King


----------



## L. Daniels (Sep 19, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> Tendinitis is a life long injury?



From what I have been told it is degenerative. As well, I was diagnosed in March (although it had been a problem for a few months before that), did physical therapy through July and it is still something I deal with day to day. 



Brian King said:


> @L. Daniels, Good luck with your search. You didn't say where you are located so I am not sure which arts are located near you. Judging ....



Thank you for the well thought out post Brian. I live in North Eastern Massachusetts on the Atlantic. I actually do not have a particularly strong need to compete, although I am not against it. I just really enjoy getting up, doing stuff, and moving around.  I looked up Systema schools but there are none within a reasonable distance. Do you have any other examples of arts that fit into the criteria you gave in your second paragraph?

Either way thank you so much for your help, it is very appreciated.

-L. Daniels


----------



## Brian King (Sep 19, 2019)

Hey L. Daniels,

San Diego Systema | Combat Arts in San Diego
Ken Good might have some ideas. He no longer teaches Systema but has in the past. Good guy with water polo experience, a ton of experience teaching and meeting police, soldiers, and martial artists around the world thru his service in the teams and his training companies. He has decades of martial experience in various arts and knows a LOT of people. You might want to send him an email and perhaps he will be able to recommend something close to you. 

You might also call Valerie (the russian martial art link above) and ask her if there are any schools or study groups in your area. She has a handle on who is teaching where. 

Good luck. Let’s us know where you land. Take your time and get the right school fit for you.


----------

